# another special 2 for 1 offer



## ronandjoan (Dec 18, 2014)

Just letting you all know that if you deposit a week this month, you'll get TWO weeks ....


limitations are that the week must be at least a 1 bd and 6 months in advance...their website tells more

Call to get the special

Then you can check on their special deal for one of their "prime" resort deposits....

Free exchange if you deposit one of these
Canada
AB	Alberta	Banff	summer
BC	British   Columbia	Vancouver	all year
BC	British   Columbia	Whistler	all year
QC	Quebec	 	spring & summer
USA
AZ	Arizona	Scottsdale	all year
AZ	Arizona	Sedona	all year
CA	California	Anaheim	all year
CA	California	Coastline	all year
CA	California	San   Francisco
(studios & hotel rooms accepted)	all year
CA	California	Napa   Valley	all year
CO	Colorado	Aspen/Vail/Breckenridge	ski season
FL	Florida	Florida   Keys	all year
FL	Florida	Orlando	all year
FL	Florida	Panhandle	summer
HI	Hawaii	all islands	all year
LA	Louisiana	New   Orleans	all year
MA	Massachusetts	Cape   Cod	summer
MO	Missouri	Branson	summer
NV	Nevada	Las   Vegas	all year
NY	New   York	New   York City	all year
OR	Oregon	Coastline	summer
SC	South   Carolina	Hilton   Head Island	summer
SC	South   Carolina	Myrtle   Beach	summer
VA	Virginia	Virginia   Beach	summer
WA	Washington	coastline	summer


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 18, 2014)

*Thanks for the heads up*

Joan - I appreciate how you are always thinking of us!


----------

